# Terminating unused connections?



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

I've read in a couple of posts that unused connections on the SWM should be "terminated" ... just wondering what that means? 

The reason I ask: I'm having WHDVR+DECA installed this wknd, all new equipment, new dish, etc. ... my current set up is 3 DTiVos, so 2 coax runs to each...with SWM I'll only need 1 obviously -- but if I keep all 6 lines connected to new SWM but 3 unused at receiver end, is that considered "terminated"? For example, 2 lines would run from SWM to family room with my first HR2x box, 1 line would go into the HR2x, the other line would just be connected to the coax wallplate in the room. Is that terminated, or do I have to somehow "cap" the unused coax plug at the receiver end?

Am I making sense at all? 

The reason I'll want to keep 2 coax runs to a few of the rooms is so I can later add another DECA to connect things like Wii, DVD players, etc.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, there are some little caps you can buy at your local home store that screw onto unused connections. Veryoldschool explained to me that you can use pretty much any ones you want but if you don't use them it can cause line loss. 

If you're doing them at the end of an existing line you'll need a "barrel" or female-to-female adapter.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's what one looks like...and just one of many places to get them...

http://www.satpro.tv/75ohmterminatordc25bag.aspx


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

I got a box of 10, 75 Ohm terminators at Home Depot for like $3. The SWiM system is finicky, so definitely you want to terminate your unused wall jack plugs and all unused plugs on your splitters. My installer DID NOT do this and it appears to have caused me lots of signal issues. Once I terminated, it appears my signal issues have subsided.


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, amazing response time, thanks all!

So it appears this is not something intaller does as standard install? I guess I'll pick some up assuming installer won't have them on Saturday.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

grecorj said:


> Wow, amazing response time, thanks all!
> 
> So it appears this is not *something intaller does as standard install*? I guess I'll pick some up assuming installer won't have them on Saturday.


Sometimes they do bring some or have them in their truck, sometimes not.

In my case...with a self-install of a green splitter...I got a bunch in a small pack with the splitter itself.

They're not expensive by any means.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Terminate those SWM lines! It will improve your system and make you feel good. 



grecorj said:


> The reason I'll want to keep 2 coax runs to a few of the rooms is so I can later add another DECA to connect things like Wii, DVD players, etc.


I think I read somewhere that the DECAs can just have one on each end of the line and they will connect to each other. D* or not, if you just had a spare coax, these make for some cheap MoCA adapters with the current ebay trends! Is that what you are planning? Just a side note that any other stuff may interfere with MRV if it causes a lot of network traffic and it is running through the SWM system.


----------

